# Opinions on back and chest on consecutive days.



## TampaSRT (Aug 5, 2011)

Been training for many years, but always like to hear others opinions. I have been having success and enjoy my push, legs, pull routine. Due to schedules and other factors my pull and push days sometimes fall on consecutive days. I feel good, get plenty off rest, so that is not an issue. I train hard with lots of intensity, so I sometimes wonder if it is detrimental to do both upper body workouts on consecutive days? What are your thoughts?


----------



## trapzilla (Aug 5, 2011)

I personally always do chest and back on consecutive days. chest first back second, as doing back first inhibits my chest routine.


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 5, 2011)

I do chest/tris, legs, and back/bis. I don't go more than 3 days without a rest day, but sometimes I will do back then chest without the rest in between. I will throw in some accessory shoulder work on chest days, but my shoulders feel better with minimal isolation work. Again, I never go more than 3 straight days without a rest day. I stay away from the iron on Wednesdays and Saturdays.


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 5, 2011)

Deads on back day.


----------



## MDR (Aug 5, 2011)

Lot of folks use the chest/tri followed by back/bi split.  Doing this or something similar on consecutive days can be done, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.  Problems come from the repetition of areas trained from day to day.  If you trained chest and triceps on mon and tues that would be a problem, because when training chest you also train triceps secondarily.  Not much crossover between back and chest.  The only issue would be taxing your system too greatly from day to day.


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 5, 2011)

MDR said:


> Lot of folks use the chest/tri followed by back/bi split.  Doing this or something similar on consecutive days can be done, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.  Problems come from the repetition of areas trained from day to day.  If you trained chest and triceps on mon and tues that would be a problem, because when training chest you also train triceps secondarily.  Not much crossover between back and chest.  The only issue would be taxing your system too greatly from day to day.


Yeah, it has been working well. I think the older I get the more I think and sometimes I think to much.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 5, 2011)

MDR said:


> Lot of folks use the chest/tri followed by back/bi split.  Doing this or something similar on consecutive days can be done, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.  Problems come from the repetition of areas trained from day to day.  If you trained chest and triceps on mon and tues that would be a problem, because when training chest you also train triceps secondarily.  Not much crossover between back and chest.  The only issue would be taxing your system too greatly from day to day.



Pretty much agree except if you are dealing with a shoulder injury, both days put stress on the rotator cuff so you might wanna give it a day or two in between. if healthy, see no problem with it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2011)

Shit, I just train chest and back on the same day, it has always worked fine for me.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 5, 2011)

I like to get a day in between RC heavy work.  Not a big deal if you don't have an issue.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with what you're doing.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 6, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Pretty much agree except if you are dealing with a shoulder injury, both days put stress on the rotator cuff so you might wanna give it a day or two in between. if healthy, see no problem with it.



This.  I find sometimes if I do them back to back my shoulders start to protest but I've had two torn rotators in the past.


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 6, 2011)

fufu said:


> Shit, I just train chest and back on the same day, it has always worked fine for me.


I have done this routine as well in the past.


----------



## mlc308 (Aug 6, 2011)

I know a lot of guys that double up chest and back, and I usually do on my max effort days.  According to "encyclopedia of muscle and development"  training like this lowers the "inhibitory effect" that single lifts produce due to the change in blood flow from one part of the body to the other.  So in my opinion it shouldn't be an issue.


----------

